# scada system course



## noureldiien (19 يناير 2013)

​
كورس راااااااااائع فى ال scada system لكل مهندسين الكهرباء والاليكترونيات وكل من يهمه مجال ال scada
​
الكورس يتكون من 9 فصول كل فصل عبارة عن ملف PDF








التحميل من الروابط التالية 

Scada 1

download

scada 2

download

scada 3

download

scada 4

download

scada 5

download

scada 6

download

scada 7

download

scada 8

download

scada 9

download


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


​


----------



## TheTeck (19 يناير 2013)

سلمت يداك أخي، ولكن حبذا لو تحمل الملفات بالمرفقات أو تضعها على سيرفر آخر.
وحبذا كذلك لو تعرفنا على الكاتب / عبدالرحمن المصلح.


----------



## bishoyzareef (5 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## م.مصعب قيسية (18 مايو 2015)

اخ نور الدين انا بنزل اول واحدة بس ما بكون ملف pdf 
بكون .exe ولمني انصب 50% منه بيجي رابط image ( يعني فيديو ) وبده تسجللو في موقع cimantex


----------



## علي طه (10 سبتمبر 2015)

الف .... الف شكر وتمنياتي الك وللموقع بالتوفيق والنجاح .


----------

